# [solved]netzwerk probleme

## Stone

hallo.

ich hab heute meinen rechner aufgedreht und seit dem hab ich kein netzwerk mehr.

normal hol ich mir meine ip über dhcp aber das ging nicht.

hab mir dann eine manuell vergeben und hab die netzwerkkarte gestartet (ging ohne probleme)

die ip und die route passt und wenn ich jetzt versuche einen rechner zu pingen geht das nicht.

ich seh im gkrellm das über die karte was rausgeht aber am switch tut sich nichts. (was mir extrem komisch vorkommt)

fehler meldung beim pingen ist  *Quote:*   

> Destination Host Unreachable

 

was mich etwas verwunder ist das auf dem switch nichts zu sehn ist...

ich hab schon einmal mit knoppix gebootet um zum sehn ob es da geht und da lauft alles normal.

ich hab an meinem system nichts verändert.

woran kann das liegen?Last edited by Stone on Thu Jun 23, 2005 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> was rausgeht aber am switch tut sich nichts.

 

Das heißt wahrscheinlich, das dein Kernel weiß, dass er keinen Rechner erreichen kann und lässt das Paket garnicht aus der Netzwerkkarte raus.

Ich denke mal, das du irgendwo einen Fehler beim Einrichten gemacht hast. In letzter Zeit gab es einige Leute, bei denen DHCP ging, das per Hand gesetzte aber nicht, da sich unter anderen das Format von "/etc/conf.d/net" geändert hat. Such mal danach.

Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, ob du dich selbst (127.0.0.1) pingen kannst, ob du das Interface mit seiner zugewiesenen Adresse pingen kannst (z.B. 192.168.x.x ...).

Desweitern würden die relevanten Konfigurationsdateien ENORM helfen!  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Neues baselayout installiert?

Was sagt 

emerge baselayout -pv

und wie sieht deine /etc/conf.d/net aus? Hast du dort für die Netzwerkkarte iface_eth0=("dhcp") drinne stehen?

Jedenfalls sollte es so gehen.

Ansonsten zeig mal was die folgenden Befehle ausgeben:

ifconfig -a

route -n

----------

## Stone

also mein lo kann ich pingen und meine lokale ip auch

hier die sachen die ihr wolltet

```
dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 3E:7C:82:E5:5E:88  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:29:27:E6:DD  

          inet addr:192.168.2.104  Bcast:192.168.2.127  Mask:255.255.255.192

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:14270 (13.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5180 (5.0 Kb)  TX bytes:5180 (5.0 Kb)

shaper0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:10 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.64    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.192 U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.65    0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

```

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4  -bootstrap -build -debug -static -unicode 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.2.104 broadcast 192.168.2.127 netmask 255.255.255.192"

#iface_eth1="192.168.031 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.2.65"

```

----------

## Diskus

HAllo,

dein "gateway" ist falsch gesetzt.

die neue "syntax" dafür ist:

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

hoffe es hilft

siehe hier:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

Diskus

----------

## think4urs11

Hmm, die Einstellungen an sich sehen gar nicht so verkehrt aus, nur mit der Syntax bin ich mir nicht sicher; IMHO ist die alte Schreibweise weiterhin möglich.

Könnte es u.U. sein das sich dein Switch und deine NIC nicht auf vernünftige Werte für speed und duplex verständigen können?

Sofern das geht schau mal was der Switch meint was eingestellt wäre und was dein PC meint was eingestellt wäre - sollte logischerweise zusammenpassen.

Je nach NIC gibt es dafür z.B. mii-tool oder ethertool.

Ggf. kannst du damit auf fixe Werte vorgeben statt des üblichen auto negotiation.

----------

## Stone

also da ich noch das "alte" startscript hab weil er von mir noch die alte syntax in der net config.

das es am switch liegt glaub ich nicht weil wenn ich von einer cd boote geht es auch und gestern ist mein gentoo ja auch noch gelaufen.

ich hab echt keine ahnung woran das liegen könnte...

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:29:27:E6:DD 
> ...

 

Das er wirklich garnix empfängt (RX bytes=0) ist schon etwas komisch. Überprüfe mal deine Kabel. Die IP-Adresse und die Routingtabelle scheinen korrekt zu sein.

Du kannst auch mal testen, ob bei einem "ping -b 255.255.255.255" irgendetwas außer dir antwortet.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Stone wrote:*   

> ... und gestern ist mein gentoo ja auch noch gelaufen...

 

obligatorische Frage:

Was hat sich seit gestern verändert? (außer Datum/Uhrzeit)

- irgendwelche emerges?

- übers Kabel gefahren? (schonmal getauscht?)

- Nagetiere in der Wohnung?

- sonstige Veränderungen der Config?

----------

## Stone

bei einem ping -b 255.255.255.255 antworte nur ich.

das kabel hab ich schon getauscht und wie gesagt ich hab es schon mit einer knoppix versucht und da lauft alles normal.

ich hab gestern nur meine cfgs mit einem etc-update upgedatet.

dies sollt aber nicht umbedingt ein problem darstellen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Stone wrote:*   

> dies sollt aber nicht umbedingt ein problem darstellen.

 

kannst dus ausschließen?

blöde Idee... hast du evtl. an deiner DFI-Karte versehentlich ein crossconnect Kabel statt eines straight für die Verbindung zum Switch benutzt?

Ich nehm mal an das das KEIN Gigabitswitch ist oder?

Das kann die seltsamsten Effekte geben.

----------

## Stone

nein ich hab am kabel und am switch nichts verändert.

das ganze rennt schon seit ca. einem jahr so wie es dort steht...

ich könnt mir nur vorstellen das es vielleicht doch etwas mit dem etc-update zu tun hat was mich aber wundern würde.

sonst hab ich nichts verändert.

----------

## tux2

hi,

du musst die netmask von 255.255.255.192 auf 255.255.255.0 setzten, dann sollte es gehen

(habs grad am notebook durchgespielt)

Grüßle,

tux2

----------

## think4urs11

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> du musst die netmask von 255.255.255.192 auf 255.255.255.0 setzten, dann sollte es gehen
> 
> (habs grad am notebook durchgespielt)
> ...

 

Wieso sollte er?

Die Werte für IP/mask/broadcast/gateway passen perfekt zusammen; DA ist das Problem wohl eher nicht.

Es ist eben nur nicht der üblich-langweilige 'quasi-class-c'-Kram sondern in seinem Fall ein viertel 'Class C'

----------

## tux2

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist eben nur nicht der üblich-langweilige 'quasi-class-c'-Kram sondern in seinem Fall ein viertel 'Class C'
> 
> 

 

genau DAS ist das problem:

1/4 des class c = 64 adressen;

des heisst die letzte mögliche Adresse könnte 192.168.2.63 lauten.. alles was drüber liegt (somit auch 104) liegt dann nicht mehr in der netmask.

daher hab ich auch vorgschlagen die netmask auf *.0 zu ändern, des "gleiche" (um das problem zu lösen) wäre wenn man die ip auf >*.64 ändern täte.

Grüßle,

tux2

----------

## Stone

die netmask is nicht dran schuld.

ich hab das grad versucht und von dem rechner von dem ich gerade schreibe der hat auch die gleiche netmask und ip 103

und wenn es das problem sein würde..

warum bekomm ich dann keine ip über dhcp?

da ist es genau das gleiche das nicht mal auf dem swtich die "anfrage" zu sehen ist

----------

## think4urs11

der Witz am subnetten ist aber gerade das die Netzadresse eben NICHT immer die .0 sein muß

An seinem Beispiel

Netz: 192.168.2.104/255.255.255.192 -> das liegt im Netz 192.168.2.64

eine Maske 255.255.255.192 (oder /26) ergibt:

Netzwerk 192.168.2.0

erste IP 192.168.2.1

letzte IP 192.168.2.62

broadcast 192.168.2.63

Netzwerk 192.168.2.64

erste IP 192.168.2.65

letzte IP 192.168.2.126

broadcast 192.168.2.127

Netzwerk 192.168.2.128

erste IP 192.168.2.129

letzte IP 192.168.2.190

broadcast 192.168.2.191

Netzwerk 192.168.2.192

erste IP 192.168.2.193

letzte IP 192.168.2.254

broadcast 192.168.2.255

----------

## Stone

@Think4UrS11: du hast es erfasst...

genau so ist das netz aufgebaut

----------

## think4urs11

@stone: dachte ich mir schon  :Rolling Eyes: 

So macht man das ja auch in größeren Netzen andauernd.

Hilft dir nur bei deinem aktuellen Problem auch nicht weiter. Mir fällt nur leider auch nichts gescheites mehr dazu ein außer vielleicht noch ACPI ausschalten.

----------

## Stone

naja ich bin schon langsam der meinung das ich mir mit dem etc-update irgendetwas zusammen gehaut habe.

leider hab ich von meinem /etc verzeichnis kein backup  :Sad: 

meine alten config files werden nicht noch irgendwo gesichert beim etc-update oder?

----------

## tux2

ok, sry wegn meinen posts *gg*  :Embarassed: 

Think4UrS11 hast du ne gute dokumentation über netzwerke? *g*

muss mich dann bissl weiterbilden

*tüdel*

zum Problem:

- kannst du von aussen drauf pingen?

- hast du iptabels aktiviert?

sonst wüsst ich atm auch nichts weiter

----------

## think4urs11

@stone: leider nein, außer du hast dispatch-conf incl. rcs installiert; etc-update ist für die harten Jungs ohne Backup und Nerven aus Stahl  :Rolling Eyes: 

@tux2: klar, kuckst du z.B. hier: http://zeus.fh-brandenburg.de/~ihno/lehre/internet/

oder aber frag per PM; alles ganz einfach wenn mans mal verstanden hat

----------

## Stone

nein ich kann von aussen nicht drauf pingen und die iptables hab ich auf dem rechner nicht drauf.

ich hab die dispatch.conf schon auf meinem rechner nur leider gibt es das verzeichnis nicht wo sie gespeichert sein sollten.

hmm.

schaut schlecht aus.

sonst noch irgendeine idee?

----------

## Stone

so ich hab jetzt nochmal das baselayout drüber gehaut und es wird das zum schluss gesagt.

vielleicht hilft das ja weiter um eine lösung zu finden

```
0m Creating directories and .keep files.

 [32;01m*[0m Some of these might fail if they're read-only mounted

 [32;01m*[0m filesystems, for example /dev or /proc.  That's okay!

 [33;01m*[0m   can't create /dev/.keep

 [33;01m*[0m   can't create /dev/pts/.keep

 [33;01m*[0m   can't create /proc/.keep

 [33;01m*[0m   can't create /sys/.keep

 [32;01m*[0m Updating module dependencies...

 [32;01m*[0m Please be sure to update all pending '._cfg*' files in /etc,

 [32;01m*[0m else things might break at your next reboot!  You can use 'etc-update'

 [32;01m*[0m to accomplish this:

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m   # etc-update

 [32;01m*[0m WARNING: You have older net.eth* files in //etc/init.d/

 [32;01m*[0m They need to be converted to symlinks to net.lo.  If you haven't

 [32;01m*[0m made personal changes to those files, you can update with the

 [32;01m*[0m following command:

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m   # /bin/ls /etc/init.d/net.eth* | xargs -n1 ln -sfvn net.lo

 [32;01m*[0m Caching service dependencies ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 /sbin

--- !empty dir /lib/rcscripts/sh

--- !empty dir /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d

--- !empty dir /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d

--- !empty dir /lib/rcscripts/awk

--- !empty dir /lib/rcscripts

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !empty dir /dev

--- !empty dir /bin

--- !targe sym /usr/tmp

--- !targe sym /usr/sbin/update-modules

--- !targe sym /usr/sbin/MAKEDEV

--- !targe sym /usr/local/man

--- !targe sym /sbin/update-modules

--- !targe sym /dev/MAKEDEV

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4 merged.

```

ein 

```
/bin/ls /etc/init.d/net.eth0 | xargs -n1 ln -sfvn net.lo 
```

hab ich schon gemacht

edit2:

problem gelöst.

fragts mich nicht warum aber eth0 und eth1 waren vertauscht obwohl ich nichts verändert hab an der reihenfolge wie ich die module lade.

ich denk auch für eure hilfe und bereitschaft...

bin froh das der rechner wieder lauft.

danke

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Stone wrote:*   

> edit2:
> 
> problem gelöst.

 

Freut mich für dich  :Very Happy: 

Dann sei so nett und mach ein [solved] in den Threadtitel. Danke!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

